# Eagle30 and flood coolant



## John Rudd (Aug 14, 2011)

Just gotton round to using my mill in anger to make a large flywheel puller....

I'm cutting some longitudinal slots in some 1&1/4 sq bar...with a 10mm cutter...
Ordinarily I use spray coolant for small jobs but a job like this needs flooding to cool the tool....Problem is, I've hooked up my coolant system to the mill, but there's no way of it draining from the table onto the drip tray below without getting it on the floor! The tray isnt wide enough to accomodate the full travel of the table so the table will over hang and allow coolant to drain to the floor first....

Anyone overcome such a problem?


----------



## John S (Aug 14, 2011)

Yup.

Put the job in a tray.












Holes in the tray for bolting down and holes to line up with the tee slot for draining.

John S.


----------



## John Rudd (Aug 14, 2011)

Aaaahhh..cheers for that John....I'm off to look for 'er indoors best tea tray...Could be the answer to my problem


----------

